
Tesla Model 3 Output Falters as Sales of Pricier Teslas Climb - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-02/tesla-sales-climb-as-model-3-stokes-demand-in-pricier-offerings
======
chmaynard
Ross Gerber isn't worried about the Model 3. “Musk has figured out how to land
a rocket on a ship. Whatever it is, he’ll get it sorted out.” (Disclaimer:
Gerber is the CEO of Gerber Kawasaki Wealth & Investment Management, which
holds Tesla shares.)

